# Sheetrock Corner Bead Hopper



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone here use that Sheetrock brand green corner bead hopper???


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the Trim-Tex one. :thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I have one from Placor--- same company makes USG one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Anyone here use that Sheetrock brand green corner bead hopper???


why,,, are you going to sit on it without your shirt on:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> why,,, are you going to sit on it without your shirt on:jester:


:lol: :laughing: :lol:

Ya, so what's the point of this thread? We're you going somewhere with that question? Is there something you wanted to know about it?

As much as I love starting threads to simply ask who uses a hopper...
Or was there a follow up question?
Is it any good? Worth the price?
Stuff like that?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> :lol: :laughing: :lol:
> 
> Ya, so what's the point of this thread? We're you going somewhere with that question? Is there something you wanted to know about it?
> 
> ...




I already have one. The follow up is does anyone else use it without using the roller things?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> I already have one. The follow up is does anyone else use it without using the roller things?


Roller things?...I don't know what you mean.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, do you mean once the beads been loaded and put on the wall?
Does anyone not use an outside corner roller? Is that what you're asking?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh, do you mean once the beads been loaded and put on the wall?
> Does anyone not use an outside corner roller? Is that what you're asking?



Yes:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> Yes:thumbsup:


Well truthfully I never even had an outside corner roller until Joe from Trim-Tex sent me one to use with the mudset bead.
I hardly ever even use the hopper. Unless I have a huge house that needs to be beaded. I usually just use an outside corner applicator with a CP tube. But when I did use a hopper we just wiped the beads by hand. Worked great. Just like applying them by hand would. No different.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well truthfully I never even had an outside corner roller until Joe from Trim-Tex sent me one to use with the mudset bead.
> I hardly ever even use the hopper. Unless I have a huge house that needs to be beaded. I usually just use an outside corner applicator with a CP tube. But when I did use a hopper we just wiped the beads by hand. Worked great. Just like applying them by hand would. No different.


Holy, :blink: first you pick on bazookas, and now bead rollers are un necessary too:whistling2: 

The bead roller shares the same principals as the angle tape roller. It distributes the mud more evenly behind bead (no dry spots), sets the bead in place, gets bead on wall tighter and eliminates the need to wipe them on. You merely need to take away the excess mud, by knife or wet sponge. just keep a tighter mud flow on the bead if using a bead box catd7, and roller in conjunction. Plus it will make horizontals easier to do.

Plus if there is tons of production to do with bead, it's the opposite of what PT says. The cp tube will out perform the bead box, not the other way around.....

Happy Canada day PT:thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm useing a Sheetrock. It's nicer than my old Placor. Super easy to clean, it's got a lid a handle and does inside corners too (something like 325 or level line should fit) It has storage for extra rubber gates too.
Con, it doesn't keep th face of bullnose as clean as the Placor did. Haven't tried it on regular bead yet.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, :blink: first you pick on bazookas, and now bead rollers are un necessary too:whistling2:
> 
> The bead roller shares the same principals as the angle tape roller. It distributes the mud more evenly behind bead (no dry spots), sets the bead in place, gets bead on wall tighter and eliminates the need to wipe them on. You merely need to take away the excess mud, by knife or wet sponge. just keep a tighter mud flow on the bead if using a bead box catd7, and roller in conjunction. Plus it will make horizontals easier to do.
> 
> ...


:furious: You're just looking for a fight aren't you!? Doesn't matter what I say...Grr....
Happy Canada day too...inch:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

We always use the roller a lot of the houses we do are around 300 bds but have 3 boxes of bead everthing is wrapped windows etc. And we have a very short time frame to finish usually 3 days to complete so we put the bead on roll it and coat over it no wipe down the beads tight because of the roller.:yes:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Go get em Floyd:boxing:

Happy Canada day guys:drink::drink:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> We always use the roller a lot of the houses we do are around 300 bds but have 3 boxes of bead everthing is wrapped windows etc. And we have a very short time frame to finish usually 3 days to complete so we put the bead on roll it and coat over it no wipe down the beads tight because of the roller.:yes:


How many beads do you have to adjust after rolling?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Brian S said:


> How many beads do you have to adjust after rolling?


Never to many if the rockers keep the rock square there's usually no problem but once in a while you have to .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> We always use the roller a lot of the houses we do are around 300 bds but have 3 boxes of bead everthing is wrapped windows etc. And we have a very short time frame to finish usually 3 days to complete so we put the bead on roll it and coat over it no wipe down the beads tight because of the roller.:yes:


You know, I forget my own system half the time

The majority of the time, we just coat right over them right away, with a knife, like your doing sdr. Some call it a 2 and a half coat. The roller sets the bead in place right away, so all you half to do is coat over it, instead of removing the excess mud. We use a 6 or 8 inch knife (depends on which knife needed less cleaning:whistling2 so if there was any error on install, you spot it right away, since you only coating it about 6" wide.

I use to believe in the old wives tale that you could not coat paper bead right away, it's not true. Being on a larger job at one time (around other tapers) I use to install the paper bead, wipe or sponge it down with a wet mop. 10" curve trowel it,,,, Then 6" nail spot it just near the nose (sometimes used nail spotter but not as good) Then I would skim it tight for last coat.

Then some old timer taper said, I should reverse my order. Said to 6" them right away on install. And I was like.... You can't coat paper bead right away:blink:

I was wrong..........


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You know, I forget my own system half the time
> 
> The majority of the time, we just coat right over them right away, with a knife, like your doing sdr. Some call it a 2 and a half coat. The roller sets the bead in place right away, so all you half to do is coat over it, instead of removing the excess mud. We use a 6 or 8 inch knife (depends on which knife needed less cleaning:whistling2 so if there was any error on install, you spot it right away, since you only coating it about 6" wide.
> 
> ...


That's the only way I do them. I install them and coat right away. Always have. Some people tried telling me you couldn't. But I did anyways, I never had any issues so I always kept doing it that way. And eventually everyone just started doing it too. I don't like seeing bare beads. As soon as I finish installing a run I coat it right away.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> :furious: You're just looking for a fight aren't you!? Doesn't matter what I say...Grr....
> Happy Canada day too...











Now now Moose boy, don't get your panties in a knot, We will need you to edit some "Tips and tricks to run a Bazooka" Videos,,,,,, they could be of interest/benefit to you:thumbup:

Just to show you all is good, I found a better avatar for you, instead of that stick and hockey puck thingy thing you have right now.............. no need to thank me


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Anyone here use that Sheetrock brand green corner bead hopper???


We got one, works just fine.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I'm glad we don't have to install beads i hate it! for what it pays it's not worth it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> I'm glad we don't have to install beads i hate it! for what it pays it's not worth it


That's one thing I missed working up in your area, the beads were installed for you, makes a huge difference in time.

Sorta sucked in the shacks, it was metal bead, and the rockers sucked at the install. In the condo's/high rises, they paid a taper to install paper bead all day, that was sweet:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's one thing I missed working up in your area, the beads were installed for you, makes a huge difference in time.
> 
> Sorta sucked in the shacks, it was metal bead, and the rockers sucked at the install. In the condo's/high rises, they paid a taper to install paper bead all day, that was sweet:thumbup:


working in a building all id o is fix other tapers work and skim out work the other tapers do...gravy job it's out of town which sucks. No kids drink beer hotel paid..crappy life lol. I know when i get back it's hardcore taping doing shacks. One thing i hate is tapers butcher up a house and they get paid the same as us..makes me wanna get out of this trade..I always said there should be classes for taping professional, normal tapers, and butchers. Different pay grades.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DLSdrywall said:


> I always said there should be classes for taping professional, normal tapers, and butchers. Different pay grades.


My 3 classes: Mudders, tapers, finishers.

Mudders - they slap it on and don't seem able to get the taking of it off right

Tapers - Do okay to acceptable enough work in most instances

Finishers - The ones you especially want for consistent quality work


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh, do you mean once the beads been loaded and put on the wall?
> Does anyone not use an outside corner roller? Is that what you're asking?


I have a Sheetrock hopper and roller love it only use it on ceilings,stairways and long uprights. Everything else shoot metal on with 1/14 crown staples although no callbacks with paper just takes a lot longer


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm useing a Sheetrock. It's nicer than my old Placor. Super easy to clean, it's got a lid a handle and does inside corners too (something like 325 or level line should fit) It has storage for extra rubber gates too.
> Con, it doesn't keep th face of bullnose as clean as the Placor did. Haven't tried it on regular bead yet.




I use it for the inside corners, too. I use the sheetrock brand steel/paper inside corners.


----------

